# Brittany Ferries Fares



## 90450 (May 1, 2005)

I would be grateful to know what others think the following statement from Brittany Ferries means. It was a Stop Press at the end of a letter from their Managing Director, David Longden, sent with their 2005 brochure.
"Since printing our brochures we have reduced fares on our Plymouth to Santander service. Available for a limited period, our 'fully flexible fares' for a car + 2 passengers now start from just £280 from May to September and from just £195 at other times"
On reading that I was surprised to be charged the full brochure price for a June/July crossing. Was I wrong? Getting no joy on the phone I wrote to Mr Longden and received the following:
"The featured 'from £280' price for a car+ 2 passengers on our service to Santander, was (and remains) available on selected (my italics) sailings during the period from May to September, including four sailings during the month of June...."
Notice the extra word that's crept in? They say their advertising of such promotional fares corresponds with the guidelines concerning such activity. What do you think? I'd appreciate any comments either to tell me I'm wrong or an effective way to take it further. I should say that David Longden didn't reply to the letter I sent. He left it to Customer Services, if he ever saw it. That implies he's another Managing Director who doesn't know (care?) what is sent out in his name and doesn't take a personal interest in customer service.
Dafydd


----------



## 89436 (May 23, 2005)

I understand your frustration but to me when a price say FROM JUST it means that is the absolute lowest starting price and it rises according to various reasons.It does not state ALL fares are the price stated and it is up to the buyer to question further...I would imagine this is their GET OUT if anyone complains. It is misleading but legal as far as i can see (dont take my word for it as I know nothing legal wise)It is just my opinion


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

The key phrase is 'fully flexible fares'

That is flexible between the highest and lowest fare depending on the date, the time, the level of bookings, what P&O are doing, what the Tunnel are doing etc. etc. etc............and always to the benefit of the company.

Don't they call it responding to market forces?


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

autostratus wrote -


> Don't they call it responding to market forces?


I call it something else, can't say it here tho....

pete.


----------



## 90450 (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for the replies. which confirm what I felt. Just 3 things. 
1)I think it was dishonest of Brittany Ferries not to include the word selected in their first sentence "..we have reduced fares on our Plymouth to Santander service.."
2) I took from to mean that the base fare was lowered but as I had a bigger vehicle than a car I would pay a higher price.
3) The managing Director of Brittany Ferries is happy to have such statements go out over his name but isn't prepared to respond to any comeback. The telephonist said he wouldn't reply. First company I've dealt with where the higher management had such a cavalier attitude to customer concerns and wheer junior staff know he won't bother.
Dafydd


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

> I call it something else, can't say it here tho....


 Piracy! :wink:


----------

